
Sony postpones PS5 event due to protests - uptown
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/1/21277238/sony-ps5-playstation5-event-postponed-protests
======
Krustopolis
Cynical view: Sony cancels publicity event because it knows it would get no
(or limited) publicity.

------
beenBoutIT
Maybe this will give them enough time to redesign that hideous two tone
controller.

